# PSE Stinger



## Mauppin (Feb 23, 2011)

i owned it before my assassin i currently own and it sucks


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Which one the assasin or the stinger?


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

think he was talking about the stinger and I think it sucks to.


----------



## StraightShotSam (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow, you guys are very negative. I hooked my buddy up with a pse stinger a year ago, for a cheap starter bowm and it impressed me. I think it is a nice affordable bow.... and it surprises me bow hunter11 would say that, because the pse stinger is alot nicer than the diamond razor edge that you had to settle for ukey:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

It's great, but it's on a diff level. For bows in that price bracket it's good


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Here we go!!:moviecorn


----------



## StraightShotSam (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm not saying its the best thing in the world... but for that price range it is a great buy.... not something I would personally shoot, but if I was hurting on money it would be in my list.


----------



## Mauppin (Feb 23, 2011)

yes the stinger, my new assassin is bad *****.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Actually the razor edge blows the stinger out of the water compared to the one I shot. Very loud bow and lots and lots of vibration. Just don't like it at all.

It's an OK bow, there is just some bows out there for just a little more money, that are better.

If rebel17 is happy with it, than good. I just don't like it.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Mauppin said:


> i owned it before my assassin i currently own and it sucks


 would you mine selling it to me? hah if it sucks so bad i want it for free


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

My friend shoots an 09 stinger. He shoots it very well and seems to be happy with it. I didnt think that it was loud or anything looks like it shoots great


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

Yea the 2011 stinger is really quiet.


----------

